# new model review- Echo cs-600P



## Miles86 (Jun 1, 2010)

I had a chance to run a friend's new echo cs-600P saw last week. It was brand new. I had my echo cs-670 so I compared it to his cs-600p

Pros: Excellent fit and feels very sturdy. Plastics are high quality. 
air filter has the air pre-cleaner feature (like husky)
balances perfect with 20" bar
comes with oregon lpx (.050)chain
low restriction muffler, easy to get to the spark arrestor
Inboard clutch; 7 pin sproket; side chain adjuster
available with outside dawg his had it and it fits over the bar studs, 5 points
Built in winter shutter for carburetor -Walbro carb, stihl tool works on the limiter caps.
Conventional 2 stroke porting -not a strotcharged type
Power: Has as much power as my 670, or seemed to. Faster rev up, unlike any Echo I've used before. Excellent for 59 cc.

Cons: I had a problem using the oil tank cap when the saw was hot, it took me a while to get the threads started , it might have been me though, it was really hot and I had sweat in my eyes the whole time.

The oiler is like the Stihl oilers, it always seems like there's not quite enough oil on the chain, compared to my 670 which oils great.
Resin handlebar-maybe it's lighter but I think it should be aluminum.
Air filter- only one type is available -felt.
We were cutting dead oak trees 18-22 " for firewood, Overall this is a great saw if you can only have one saw. Great job Echo


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the review. Saw one last week at the shop. Looked like a nice saw.


----------



## rmh3481 (Jun 1, 2010)

Im curious how much Shindaiwa 577 is in this one?


----------



## jmtgt (Jun 1, 2010)

I bought one a last week. Cut a few logs with it about 14" in diameter. I have the 20" bar and I am very pleased. Just need to get out and use it more. 

How was adjusting the carb with the rev limiter? I need to pull the caps and play with it. I am at 4500' elevation.


----------



## gallegosmike (Jun 1, 2010)

I picked up one at a local el-home-despot(home depot). 

I was not impressed by the plastic clutch cover and plastic handle bar. It kinda of reminded be of a farm boss / rancher mix up. 

Does it have a split crank case or clam shelled???


----------



## Miles86 (Jun 2, 2010)

gallegosmike said:


> I picked up one at a local el-home-despot(home depot).
> 
> I was not impressed by the plastic clutch cover and plastic handle bar. It kinda of reminded be of a farm boss / rancher mix up.
> 
> Does it have a split crank case or clam shelled???



Sorry I forgot that point, yes it has the magnesium split crankcase with 4 bolts fastening the cylinder. The cylinder is inclined to the back at a 45* angle like some older stihls I've seen. the castings are very fine and have a nice coating of some kind. Although the handlebar is resin it is very tough.


----------



## miking (Jun 2, 2010)

Those new Echos are nice saws. I have a 530, 680 and a 370 and all of them are impressive.


----------



## Gatsby174 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd be more inclined to buy a new echo if they'd publish what their hp numbers are. Seems that a new saw should come with power information...not quite sure how they get away without publishing power, wouldn't this fall under the same catagory as the debacle with b&s motors?


----------



## fallentrees (Jun 17, 2010)

*Tomorrow I am going to the Echo Dealer...*

Hey,
Yesterday I made my 1st cut on a 9'+ 20" pine log with this Alaskan Mill.

My 2nd season Crafty 18"(Poulan Pro) choked but did manage to do it.

Now, thats partly my fault as I was totally anxious to try the mill with its 9ft guide and did not switch to the ripping chain. 

Wow, the top of that log is straight and level as a piece of sheet rock.

The poor little Crafty was smoking a bit when I was done.

So I started searching for a bigger saw. Almost bought a MS-290 20" bar for $389 but the salesman tried talking me into something bigger for $529+. Once he got fairly annoying I said no thanks and left.

After searching all day on the net I think its a Echo CS-600P
with a 24" bar that I am going to buy.

$505 with free delivery 
http://wisesales.com/echo_cs600p.html?gclid=CIna3_KnqKICFZdL5QodG3SYQg

Will give the dealer up in Biddeford a shot to see if he can match the price. Willing to pay 5-10% more if dealer shakes on pledge he will stand behind it if it needs warranty work. 

In general as a big DIY type I have had more then one negative experience with dealers. Too many dealers balk at warranty work if you never have the product they sold you maintained by them. 

Pete


----------



## roncoinc (Jun 17, 2010)

fallentrees said:


> Hey,
> Yesterday I made my 1st cut on a 9'+ 20" pine log with this Alaskan Mill.
> 
> My 2nd season Crafty 18"(Poulan Pro) choked but did manage to do it.
> ...



I just went to the dealer locator and found two in NH probly as close to york as biddeford.. no sales tax either


----------



## 4mocajuns (Jun 17, 2010)

Available with a 27 inch bar ????? :crazy1:


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jun 17, 2010)

my bil and i both love the cs-600p,it is a great saw. need to pull the caps and fatten them up,then they really wake up. i run 40/1 ultra and tune it to 12,500, limiter is @ 12,750 or so. i will run a 20" full chisel all day long beside my 362. on the dyno they are @4.5 to 4.7 HP,very respectable.


----------



## cuttinscott (Jun 17, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> my bil and i both love the cs-600p,it is a great saw. need to pull the caps and fatten them up,then they really wake up. i run 40/1 ultra and tune it to 12,500, limiter is @ 12,750 or so. i will run a 20" full chisel all day long beside my 362. on the dyno they are @4.5 to 4.7 HP,very respectable.



Must Be Small Horses there STD.. Who's DYNO??......... The one I tested was ok But the PLASTIC handle made the saw feel heavier than it was..... It uses a NON STANDARD 20" Chain 70 driver instead of the standard 72 driver count. As far as power Id rather run a PS5100 which is lighter and near the same power.



Scott


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jun 17, 2010)

cuttinscott said:


> Must Be Small Horses there STD.. Who's DYNO??......... The one I tested was ok But the PLASTIC handle made the saw feel heavier than it was..... It uses a NON STANDARD 20" Chain 70 driver instead of the standard 72 driver count. As far as power Id rather run a PS5100 which is lighter and near the same power.
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


my dyno there scott,i agreew/the non standard 70dl. i use an oregon bar on mine,and 72dl-3/8 stihl chain,and it works fine. my bil has a ton of hrs. on his w/zero problems.


----------



## nmurph (Jun 17, 2010)

cuttinscott said:


> Must Be Small Horses there STD.. Who's DYNO??......... The one I tested was ok But the PLASTIC handle made the saw feel heavier than it was..... It uses a NON STANDARD 20" Chain 70 driver instead of the standard 72 driver count. As far as power Id rather run a PS5100 which is lighter and near the same power.
> 
> 
> 
> Scott



there's nothing like youth and exuberance to help get the hp figures inflated. i remember when i was in high school just how much car performance got inflated. according to echo-worldwide.com, the more correct output is 4hp. like you said scott, very near a 5100. if it is running as fast as a 362, the 362 needs to go to the shop immediately.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jun 18, 2010)

nmurph said:


> there's nothing like youth and exuberance to help get the hp figures inflated. i remember when i was in high school just how much car performance got inflated. according to echo-worldwide.com, the more correct output is 4hp. like you said scott, very near a 5100. if it is running as fast as a 362, the 362 needs to go to the shop immediately.


 your statement does not hold much water considering i have had more than one cs600 on my dyno,and i graduated high school 30 yrs ago.....


----------



## nmurph (Jun 18, 2010)

well, you are an old fart like me, but i am just going by echo's own dyno tests. and i would not be surprised to find that the EPA clogged saws have a lower output than those sold abroad.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jun 18, 2010)

nmurph said:


> well, you are an old fart like me, but i am just going by echo's own dyno tests. and i would not be surprised to find that the EPA clogged saws have a lower output than those sold abroad.



agreed, and well said......


----------



## mountainlake (Jun 18, 2010)

nmurph said:


> well, you are an old fart like me, but i am just going by echo's own dyno tests. and i would not be surprised to find that the EPA clogged saws have a lower output than those sold abroad.



Or the ones that are tuned right here. Steve


----------



## mountainlake (Jun 18, 2010)

nmurph said:


> there's nothing like youth and exuberance to help get the hp figures inflated. i remember when i was in high school just how much car performance got inflated. according to echo-worldwide.com, the more correct output is 4hp. like you said scott, very near a 5100. if it is running as fast as a 362, the 362 needs to go to the shop immediately.



I'll beleive the guy that actually owns and runs both saws, not someone that might have run a untuned one once. Steve


----------



## Miles86 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello again, 

I also noticed this model has a one ring piston, thought that was unusual these days it seems most small 2 cycles are 2 ring. 

Based on how it ran it the oak I was cutting and my experience with my MS-440, I would guesstimate the power to be at 4.5 - 4.7 hp. (was set up with 20" oregon bar and 70 lpx chain.) Have a great weekend, it's going to be another scorcher in Maryland!


----------



## mountainlake (Jun 18, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> my bil and i both love the cs-600p,it is a great saw. need to pull the caps and fatten them up,then they really wake up. i run 40/1 ultra and tune it to 12,500, limiter is @ 12,750 or so. i will run a 20" full chisel all day long beside my 362. on the dyno they are @4.5 to 4.7 HP,very respectable.



Just for comparison whats numbers do your 361 or 362 show on the dyno? Steve


----------



## cuttinscott (Jun 18, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> my dyno there scott,i agreew/the non standard 70dl. i use an oregon bar on mine,and 72dl-3/8 stihl chain,and it works fine. my bil has a ton of hrs. on his w/zero problems.



Can we see Pics or Video Of YOUR Dyno??




Scott


----------



## fallentrees (Jun 18, 2010)

*Called closest dealer in NH...*



roncoinc said:


> I just went to the dealer locator and found two in NH probly as close to york as biddeford.. no sales tax either



Wants $579 and he has to order it.
Bidderford wanted 549 plus 35 tax so thats $585.

Will wait till next week and see if the pricing drops any once "Fathers Day" passes. Good rule of thumb is never buy anything pre-holiday.

Pretty much have my mind made up to do the 600 with the 24" bar.

Happy Dad's Day to all and have a good weekend.

Pete


----------



## mountainlake (Jun 18, 2010)

fallentrees said:


> Wants $579 and he has to order it.
> Bidderford wanted 549 plus 35 tax so thats $585.
> 
> Will wait till next week and see if the pricing drops any once "Fathers Day" passes. Good rule of thumb is never buy anything pre-holiday.
> ...



If you can tune saws you can get a new one off Ebay for a little over $400 Steve


----------



## mountainlake (Jun 18, 2010)

Gatsby174 said:


> I'd be more inclined to buy a new echo if they'd publish what their hp numbers are. Seems that a new saw should come with power information...not quite sure how they get away without publishing power, wouldn't this fall under the same catagory as the debacle with b&s motors?



And you actually believe published HP numbers? Steve


----------



## fallentrees (Jun 18, 2010)

*tks for the ebay heads up...*



mountainlake said:


> If you can tune saws you can get a new one off Ebay for a little over $400 Steve



there are 2 auctions that are under $400 right now and one buy it now for $453 shipped.

Pete


----------



## nmurph (Jun 18, 2010)

mountainlake said:


> And you actually believe published HP numbers? Steve



why not, echo publishes their's on their world-wide site. they have the 600 listed at 4hp. or are echo's the only valid numbers?


----------



## mountainlake (Jun 18, 2010)

nmurph said:


> why not, echo publishes their's on their world-wide site. they have the 600 listed at 4hp. or are echo's the only valid numbers?




None of them are valid, it's how fast they cut when properly tuned and set up with the right chain for the saw. Could be the reason I own Stihl Echo Husky Dolmar Efco Solo and Shindaiwa saws. So Echo's 600 is 4 hp yet it cuts right with Stihl's 361 or 362 at 4.4 hp from a lot of reports, either the Echo has 4.4 or the Stihl has 4 which ever you like. Steve


----------



## fallentrees (Jun 27, 2010)

*The 600P w/20" bar arrives tomorrow, $457.86 off Ebay*



mountainlake said:


> If you can tune saws you can get a new one off Ebay for a little over $400 Steve



Pete


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 29, 2010)

Gatsby174 said:


> I'd be more inclined to buy a new echo if they'd publish what their hp numbers are. Seems that a new saw should come with power information...not quite sure how they get away without publishing power, wouldn't this fall under the same catagory as the debacle with b&s motors?



With the B&S engines they were overstating power, thus false advertising. If you don't say what it is at all it isn't false, which is legal.


----------



## Schipp (Feb 27, 2011)

*no HP Jap*

"I didn't think Japanese went by horse power is why they don't publish it. Isn't it the same way with Japanese motorcycles? You don't know what the hp is till it's Dyno'ed in America." (btw, Japanese Fender guitars put US Fender guitars to shame as far as quality goes.) ((unless u wanna spend like 3x the money)) 
Schipp


----------



## Bow_Extreme (Feb 27, 2011)

Not that a comparison can or should be made but how does the 600P compare to the husky 346xp? I know there is almost a 10cc difference and 2lbs weight difference between the two saws. I'm looking at several different saws right now and both saws play into the cards.


----------



## Schipp (Feb 27, 2011)

*go ahead & compare*

"Not sure about the Husky. But the 600p is on par with the Stihl 361 if that helps any. (there is some videos on UTube)
And sure it's ok ta compare! Thats what we do! heh
Which Husky saw is 60 cc's? Husky of equal size is prolly a 'lil faster rpm's maybe. Prolly whichever one u can git tha best deal on and best dealership service. 
My Echo 600p starts easy, runs strong, oils well and the air filter stays clean.
That being said, I'd be happy with any of'em if they'er like that.
Too, tho, if u git an Echo from a dealer, u have that 5 yr. warranty. (homeowner)"  
Schipp


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 27, 2011)

the info i found in the past on the 600p it was 4.2 hp,,there is no US sights that have the info you have to look on foreign websights,,if i can find it again i will post the websight


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 27, 2011)

ok,,i found what i was looking for,,,here is a different websight that has the HP ratings for echos

Specifications and Horsepower of Echo Chain Saw Models | eHow.com


----------



## mountainlake (Feb 27, 2011)

And there is a vid on here somewhere of the 2.3 HP CS450 cutting quite a bit faster than a 3.8 hp 029 Stihl. Published numbers are just that. Steve


----------



## jnorwooddds2004 (May 12, 2011)

New member. Just sold my homelite to pawnshop. Bought an echo 600p. Looked at stihl & husqvarna. Would've loved a stihl, but got this echo for $400 brand new. Have an echo weedeater & love it. Homeowner....feel like I got a good saw. Weather's bad, anxious to use it ASAP!


----------



## brokenbudget (May 12, 2011)

jnorwooddds2004 said:


> New member. Just sold my homelite to pawnshop. Bought an echo 600p. Looked at stihl & husqvarna. Would've loved a stihl, but got this echo for $400 brand new. Have an echo weedeater & love it. Homeowner....feel like I got a good saw. Weather's bad, anxious to use it ASAP!


 
it's a good saw, you'll like it:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jnorwooddds2004 (May 18, 2011)

*Put it to use*

Well, finally had some time to put my new 600P to use.......It is a beast! Understand, I am no pro., I am just a homeowner with a few acres, some of which is timbered. Anyway, had to cut a 12" elm up that had fallen. I was used to my old homelite that would've taken a couple of hours on such a job. This thing cut through like the tree was butter! Great stuff. Now I'm hoping for another tree to fall.


----------



## Miles86 (May 19, 2011)

If I didn't have a cs-670 (gray) already I would get one, cs-600 is more modern in feel, but i do love the manual over-ride oiler on my cs-670.

Try this easy trick- remove spark screen cover (2 pieces) and screen.

Reinstall the outermost cover only, but be sure to reinstall the 4th screw in the unused hole. (Leave out screen if you can). Should give a little better throttle response, not that this saw needs it. Echo should build an 85 cc version of this saw.


----------



## gsd2053 (Nov 25, 2011)

I just picked up a new CS600P and it has a aluminum handle bar. Very nice.





gallegosmike said:


> I picked up one at a local el-home-despot(home depot).
> 
> I was not impressed by the plastic clutch cover and plastic handle bar. It kinda of reminded be of a farm boss / rancher mix up.
> 
> Does it have a split crank case or clam shelled???


----------



## ncfarmboy (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm drooling for one! Want a 600 and 400. They are coming someday. Out of saw bucks right now.
Shep


----------



## justme23005 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a cs400, cs440 & a cs600P on its was from fleabay. I can't say enough good things about the 400. Its a great saw. Opening up the muffler wakes it right up. I hope the 600 responds the same way. I don't use the cs440 much.. Its almost new still.. anybody want to buy it?


----------



## mountainlake (Nov 26, 2011)

justme23005 said:


> I have a cs400, cs440 & a cs600P on its was from fleabay. I can't say enough good things about the 400. Its a great saw. Opening up the muffler wakes it right up. I hope the 600 responds the same way. I don't use the cs440 much.. Its almost new still.. anybody want to buy it?



Not me , I already have one any the Cs400 cuts way faster and is lighter. Steve


----------



## john damps (Jan 9, 2016)

Gatsby174 said:


> I'd be more inclined to buy a new echo if they'd publish what their hp numbers are. Seems that a new saw should come with power information...not quite sure how they get away without publishing power, wouldn't this fall under the same catagory as the debacle with b&s motors?


the cs 600p is 4,6 hrs power,


----------



## john damps (Jan 9, 2016)

well I went shoping today for another chainsaw an echo dealer had a new in box 600p he very small dealer he offered it ti me for 475 I said sold, I have to pick up on the 15th or 16th, I cant wait I have a 590 timberwolf and 680 but I was told this is 4.6 hrs power. that's right up theier with the 562xp both 59,8cc and 365 cube inch, I cant belive the price ,icant wait to run it, I was told it will cut faster than the 680,[I love the 680 but it is mild] ill let you all know my opinion,


----------



## Idahonative (Jan 10, 2016)

john damps said:


> well I went shoping today for another chainsaw an echo dealer had a new in box 600p he very small dealer he offered it ti me for 475 I said sold, I have to pick up on the 15th or 16th, I cant wait I have a 590 timberwolf and 680 but I was told this is 4.6 hrs power. that's right up theier with the 562xp both 59,8cc and 365 cube inch, I cant belive the price ,icant wait to run it, I was told it will cut faster than the 680,[I love the 680 but it is mild] ill let you all know my opinion,



If you're gonna own a 600p, be prepared to get your ass ripped on a regular basis if you say anything good about it. Some of us are seasoned veterans so don't worry Bro...we got your back.


----------



## john damps (Jan 10, 2016)

Idahonative said:


> If you're gonna own a 600p, be prepared to get your ass ripped on a regular basis if you say anything good about it. Some of us are seasoned veterans so don't worry Bro...we got your back.


I have 2 cs 400 [hardly use 2 590 timberwolfs I love them tought to beat for 400bucks, and a 680 and never had a problem, thanks


----------



## BGE541 (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice, put some info here: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/15-echo-cs620pw-information.278407/

Glad to hear you like it, I believe the Echo line is very solid and reliable for the $...


----------

